# Is it normal to feel this way?



## 3littleangelsmom (Aug 11, 2011)

I am considering ending my 15 year marriage that has been riddled with emotional/verbal/ sexual misconduct/abuse. I was given the name and # of a great attorney. When I looked at the # and looked up the information online, I wanted to vomit. I want out badly, but I am so scared and nauseated thinking about this process and going into talking to a lawyer. Help...


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes, it is normal. All humans are afraid of change.

You've come a long way to understand that you have to get out. Now you just have to keep moving forward.

Make a list of all the reasons why staying in your marriage is unacceptable and keep it close to remind any time your will wavers.


----------



## rfAlaska (Jul 28, 2011)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Make a list of all the reasons why staying in your marriage is unacceptable and keep it close to remind any time your will wavers.


In addition to that list, make a list of what you gain by being in the relationship. The above list might be long. The list I am encouraging you to make will likely be really short. Read both regularly to maintain your resolve.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

